# Punch Card patterns



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Good morning.
I have been searching for "Small" patterns for punch cards that I can then punch on blank cards for my Brother 260.Any assistance with sites would be appreciated.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Ebay offers sets, I found them expensive as I only liked one or two patterns from a set and with shipping it would cost about $6.00 - 12.00 per pattern, figuring the others would not get used by me...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dolores angleton said:


> Good morning.
> I have been searching for "Small" patterns for punch cards that I can then punch on blank cards for my Brother 260.Any assistance with sites would be appreciated.


first do you have the real 'punch tool' ???? it is critical to the success of custom made patterns. and then, if you have the blank cards and you have the right punch...forget the sets of patterns and look for the books... i have 2 books that came from japan on ebay... and they have thousands of pictures that you just use as guides...the books are printed in japanese but you are only using the pictures of the graphs to follow, anyway... i'm sure there must be english books, i just haven't seen them...

I just looked on amazon and there were lots of books... there were some that were special themes but there was also a big collection 'Vol 4'.... and that is like i have....


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I have the correct punch and 2 sets of blank cards. I will look on ebay and amazon for the book. Thanks a lot for the tip.Dee


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

You are so right the prepunched ones are expensive and so far pattern designs I did find were not what I was looking for.I did find a few small designs I can punch myself on the site 
www.daisyknits.com/punchcard designs.htm
and found tiny alphabet on www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/patterns/letters01.gif
So far there are not a lot of choices for small designs found a whole lot of large sports motifs on www.breienmetplezier.nl/breipatronen/sports.htm


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I forgot about this site earlier;
Were you looking for 24 st pattern cards?

http://dragonflydesignsknitwear.com/Brother_Knitting_Mags.html

There's a basic pattern magazine under the Brother publications...
Hope this helps


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

You can use just about any graphed pattern. simple Embroidery and cross stitch patterns also work Don't neglect lace patterns for ideas.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you one and all.You are so fantastic.I shall spend today playing with my punch and cards and see what messes I can create.Fortunately my 2year old greatgrand never critizises my boo boos.


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Until you have enough experience to "read" a punchcard, be wary of using designs for embroidery, cross stitch etc. The repeats are not always compatible with the knitting machine. When you have a very few of the simpler cards, try using them in different ways. (Way back when machine knitting was in its heyday in UK, one of the recognised experts wrote a book on all the variations which could be worked from Knitmaster card 3 - one of the very basic cards, and from memory I think there were 20 or so). Remember one simple card can serve tuck stitch, slip stitch, tuck/slip stitch or its variation slip/tuck, fairisle knitting - and here this can be very useful for mens' wear and to thicken a too lightweight yarn- holding the card for several rows in 2-colour work vertical stripes appear and can be mixed with rows of plain knitting to create various check patterns. Also, using a card upside down or back to front can give interesting effects in the various settings. Try some "needle out" tuck and slip when you feel adventurous! Before spending cash on lots of cards, get some smooth cheap yarn, cast on about 50 stitches and play with varying stitches, tensions, etc with your few basic cards and see how much you can do and how quickly you'll become an expert (and will also learn what the machine can't manage).


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow!. So much to learn and so little time.I am so in awe of all the knowledge that the knitters of this site posess.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/punchcardsets.html are a whole bunch of cards for the different machines. Some may work on either the brother or singer type machines, just that the brother machines have the card 7 rows down while the singer type machines are only 5 rows down.
Hope this helps.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the site. THat is great. I have all the cards for my machines. The one that came without I was able to get from the store in Hong Kong but it is nice to see what cards were made for other machines and that you can copy as long as it has the same # of spaces.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I have had luck with some 24 stitch cards to make for the 12 stitch repeat machines. If the left and right side are the exact same, it should work, but not all will. If anyone is interested, I do have some prepunched cards as well as some patterns that one can punch out for the 24 stitch cards for sale, I will get photos of them and put in the for sale section. I am working on another video to get online so it could be later today or tomorrow. Tomorrow I do plan on not knitting, maybe doing some sewing of a few things that need that and if not tomorrow then come this weekend.
Godspeed Berda


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

Check out your library for patterns to copy on punch cards. Lots of knitting patterns have small designs like flowers, cars, trucks, cats, dogs, etc that work well on punch cards. I have never bought any and always punch them myself. If you are missing a card when you buy a machine, borrow that card from a friend or have someone e-mail you a copy and then just punch a new one for yourself.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Would you believe I volunteer at library bookstore and never thought to look there for punchcard patterns. Thanks


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

You can use a freeware program, did find one that will work out and is listed in my video 



 that I put up not too long ago using my old Hobbyware Cross Stitch software, no longer available as they have updated it to Pattern Stitch that is shareware (free for a month I believe). But the Knit Design Studio can do the same and is freeware. What I show is how to put a word on a card, sometimes they work out well, other times they don't. Other than that if you have a spreadsheet program or maybe print out graph paper to work up your designs.
http://savannahwinds.weebly.com/knit-design-studio.html is where you can read and download this one. Just make the new file as wide as your card but make it long just in case you may need lots of rows. Have to fool around with it more but at least it is a program that will work. I have 4 of the 5 books on punch cards only, they are for the 24 stitch cards, but as mentioned I can take some of them and have them work out on the 12 stitch cards as well. Hope this helps, Godspeed Berda


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Word to the wise..I see other reply's that suggest using lace patterns for punch card patterns. If the card is to be used for a 2 color pattern, Lace patterns will not work. If you take a look at lace pattern card you will see that some of the marked rows on the card are "non working knit rows" where only the lace carriage is to be used, but this pattern needs to be punched on the card, i.e. the passing rows do not do anything but transfer the yarn from one needle to another. Thus, the "design" that's imprinted on the cards cannot make a "picture" or "design" for a 2 color pattern. Hope I'm explaining this right. Also, tuck/slip patterns will not work if the plan is to have these designs as a 2 color design or visa versa. Tuck/slip patterns must not have 2 stitches together that tuck/slip...and many of the 2 color patterns have multiples of stitches working one color and then switching to the next. Tuck/slip with 2 adjoining needles wreak havoc on the machine and just will not work and when translating that to a 2 color, gets the design all jumbled. Again, hope I'm explaining this right. Good Luck


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

BErda, Don't know how you do it. You have soooo many videos. You are great.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am interested in some of your 12 patterns for my Singer/Studio 155 . Where will they be listed?
Laurelk


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Dee~~
What designs are you looking for? I must have over 125 cards punched, they are 24 sts punchcards. Tell me what you need I may have it and I could send it too you as attachments.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for SMALL fairisle designs (10-14 rows tall) to put on my 2yr old great grand sweaters,hats.coat etc. around the cuffs/bottoms and maybe to isolate as a monogram. I am not experienced enough to do all over patterns when I have to decrease for neck etc. I really would like to find some that are not babyish as I am now making 3-4 sizes for next year and thought to find some more girlish than baby. Maybe flowers/small geometrics etc.
I did find a small alphabet that I am going to try to punch that I think I can get across the 24st card as each letter 5 st wide and with a space between (ABBY).Have never punched my own before but invested in a proper punch and blank cards to give it a try. hope you can teach an old broad new tricks.

Have not knit for anyone other than adults so all my cards large designs and have not done a lot of fairisle work before..Ist great grand and want to spoil her rotten but not very equiped in patterns or experience.Really thank all of you for your advice. Dee


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

YEars ago I made some outfits for my nieces daughter and machine (sewing) embroidered her name on them. My niece asked me to remove the name as it was not a good idea to have a childs name shown so strangers could see the name and then call the child by her or his name and the child may then think that it must be a friend as the person knew her name. I did remove the name and have never put a name on a garment again. In this day and age where you hear stories of child abductions on a regular basis, I think it applies even more.
Put baby ducks or flowers or dogs on as a decoration. We have to keep our children safe.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

harmony used to have a book on punchcard patterns as well as brother-knitking. you can also use the cards from any 24 stitch repeat fitting other machines. the ones for my studio also fits the 260


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Lord,I never thought of that.Will scrap that idea. Dee


----------

